# Warum geht mein ADSL Modem nicht richtig?



## Gabi (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

da ich den meisten schon als "problem-Kind" bekannt bin, hab ich nun noch ein
kleines!  

Ich muss mein Modem in unregelmäßigen Abständen (aber dennoch oft) aus und ein schalten
dass es wieder funktioniert! Das war unter Windows nicht so (keine Angst, ich zünde keinen Krieg
an). 

Gibts unter Linux eine "*leichte* Möglichkeit dies zu lösen?
Mein Modem ist ein _ALCATEL Speed Touch_.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi

P.s. ...oder ist da mein Anbieter Schuld?


----------



## AleX (30. Oktober 2003)

hi, bin zwar kein linux experte, aber das mit dem "muss mein Modem in unregelmäßigen Abständen 
(aber dennoch oft) aus und ein schalten dass es wieder funktioniert"
hört sich für mich eher so an, als ob du zu viele connections anliegen hast.

Überprüf mal, wieviele Verbindungen dein Modem verarbeiten kann.


----------



## ihop (31. Oktober 2003)

hi 

ich habe das selbe modem 
bei adsl is es so das er dich alle 8 stunden vom internet trennt
hin und wieder is es früher weil viele user online sind :/
ich habe das ganze so gelöst das ich ein script geschriben habe das überprüft ob ich eh noch im net bin und wenn nicht dann soll es mich neu connecten!
und das es einen sinn er gibt lasse ich das script alle 5 min per cronjop ausführen 

das script
/usr/usb-adsl/config/pppd_check:

#!/bin/sh
X='/usr/sbin/fping -u 195.3.96.67 195.3.96.68'
if ( $X )

then

  echo -n "Connection established                 -> OK                          " >$1

  date                                                                             >$1

else

  echo -n "No connection established, ping failed -> force reconnect to ADSL     " >$1

  date                                                                             >$1

  /usr/sbin/pppd call adsl                                                         >$1

fi


/etc/crontab

*/5 * * * * /usr/usb-adsl/config/pppd_check /dev/tty12


hoffe das hilft dir weiter!
greez ihop


----------



## Gabi (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ihop _
> *hi
> 
> ich habe das selbe modem
> ...



vielen Dank 

wennst Zeit hast, würdest Du mir bitte noch erklären wohin ich das Script dann speichern muss
und wie das mit dem cronjop geht?
Kann ich das was Du getippt hast, so übernehmen wies is?

Wäre klasse

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (6. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab den Code jetzt mal mit Kate unter "adsl.sh" gespeichert.
wenn ich jetzt das Script aufrufe (konsole) kommt folgende Meldung:
*
./adsl.sh: line 1: /usr/usb-adsl/config/pppd_check:: No such file or directory
./adsl.sh: line 5: /usr/sbin/fping: No such file or directory
./adsl.sh: line 15: $1: ambiguous redirect
./adsl.sh: line 17: $1: ambiguous redirect
./adsl.sh: line 19: $1: ambiguous redirect
/etc/crontab: line 7: -*/15: No such file or directory
/etc/crontab: line 8: 59: command not found
/etc/crontab: line 9: 14: command not found
/etc/crontab: line 10: 29: command not found
/etc/crontab: line 11: 44: command not found
./adsl.sh: line 26: proc/5: is a directory
*

Könnt Ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (6. November 2003)

$locate pppd_check
$locate  fping

demententsprechend deine Pfade anpassen.


/usr/usb-adsl/config/pppd_check:

Das gehört nicht zu dem Script dazu das war nur  sein Filename
fuer das Script.

Insgesammt waehre es aber besser statt einem Ping die ausgaben
von ifconfig zu überprüfen.
Wenn eine ppp0 verbindung besteht, ist mann online.


----------



## Tim C. (6. November 2003)

Was ihop da gesagt hat, stimmt sowieso nur bedingt. Der Disconnect-Intervall hängt alleine von deinem Provider ab. Bei ihm mögen es 8h sein. Bei der Deutschen Telekom sinds 24h und QSC z.B. trennt dich überhaupt nicht zwangsweise.


----------



## Gabi (7. November 2003)

Vielen Dank Christian u. Tim!



> @Christian
> Insgesammt waehre es aber besser statt einem Ping die ausgaben
> von ifconfig zu überprüfen.


Wie kann ich denn das realisieren?



> @Tim
> Der Disconnect-Intervall hängt alleine von deinem Provider ab. Bei ihm mögen es 8h
> sein. Bei der Deutschen Telekom sinds 24h und QSC z.B. trennt dich überhaupt nicht
> zwangsweise.


hmm ... ich denke in deisem Falle trifft das aber nicht zu. Denn ich muss oft alle
10min. aus und wieder ein schalten. Hin und wieder dauerts etwas länger, aber
so oft aus und einschalten sollte halt nicht der Sinn sein. Unter Windows war das
nicht so, da musste ich ganz selten das Modem reseten. Da stimmt was anderes nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (14. November 2003)

ich bräuchte immer noch dringend hilfe zwecks dem adsl modem!

Also mit dem Provider hat es scheinbar nichts zu tun, denn unter windows
funktionierts ja auch, da muss ich nicht immer aus und einschalten.

Ich könnte mir auch die Files unter windows saugen und dann rüber spielen, stimmt!
Aber erstens hab ich samba gar nicht mehr eingerichtet und zweitens möcht ich echt
weg von windows und drittens: wo wäre da der sinn wenn man immer wechseln muss!?

Was ist da der fehler?
Was könnte ich devinitiv machen (leicht verständlich)?

So wie es momentan ist, machts keine freude! mitten unter einem download bricht es ab und
ich kann von vorne beginnen! 

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## RedWing (16. November 2003)

Hi Gabi,
was für eine Dist hast du denn?
Wenn du zufällig SuSE benutzt und deinen TDSL mit Yast eingerichtet hast sollte das vielleciht weiter helfen:
Schau mal in die
/etc/sysconfig/network/providers/provider Datei den Eintrag IDLETIME an, wenn
der auf  300 oder so steht beendet Linux die Verbindung nach 300s
Du musst diesen dann auf 0 stellen um 24 h im Netz eingewählt zu bleiben.

Gruß
RedWing


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

Hallo RedWing,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Der Eintrag bei IDLETIME war schon auf "0" eingestellt.
Das müsste ein anderes Probleim sein!  

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## RedWing (16. November 2003)

Wenn nicht dann stell einfach "Dial on Demand" ein .
Dann wählt sich Linux immer(oder nur) dann ein wenn du Daten mit dem Internet austauschst
Das macht die Sache dynamisch und dein Problem entfällt.

Viele Grüsse
RedWing


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

Nicht ganz RedWing!
Denn das war/ist ebenfalls schon eingestellt!  

Also ich kenn mich echt nicht mehr aus ...


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. November 2003)

Lass mich raten:
Telekom Austria AON Speed
Die haben momentan riesen Probleme mit ihren ADSL Verbindungen. Ruf bei der Hotline an (0800100130) und frag ganz blöd, ob es vielleicht möglich wäre, dass dein ADSL Anschluss zur Zeit nicht funktioniert. Sie werden sagen, dass irgendetwas mit ihrem Server und deiner Verbindung ist. Nach einigen Minuten gehts wieder. 
Wenns wieder nicht geht einfach wieder anrufen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

vieleicht liegts daran! so ein sch ....! die unkompotente telekom austria ....

leider gibts keine Alternative!


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. November 2003)

Mich würde interessieren, obs wirklich daran liegt.



> leider gibts keine Alternative!



Wo wohnst du? Inode geht eigentlich überall, wo TA geht

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tirolausserfern _
> *Mich würde interessieren, obs wirklich daran liegt.
> Wo wohnst du? Inode geht eigentlich überall, wo TA geht
> 
> cu tirolausserfern *



Ich weiss nicht obs daran liegt, aber ich denke (auch wenn ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne) dass
es schon an der Telekom liegt! Denn wenn ich alles so eingestellt habe wie es im Handbuch/in den Foren steht, kann es fast nur mehr das Problem der Telekom sein.

Ich komme aus der Nähe Innsbruck.

Inode? hmm ... 

Gabi


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. November 2003)

Sehr wahrscheinlihch sogar. Das Problem besteht seit letzten Freitag und ist scheinbar orstunabhängig. Von Thiersee über Innsbruck bis Reutte kenn ich Leute, die genau das gleiche Problem haben (inkl. mir). 
cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

hast du denn inode oder ta?


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. November 2003)

Ich habe noch TA. Demnächst werde ich zwei Anschlüsse haben - einen bei der TA den anderen bei Inode.


----------



## Gabi (16. November 2003)

wenn man sichs leisten kann!


----------

